# [Cali] Beach Club OG [High Res]



## Vaporizer (Aug 30, 2008)

*Strain:* Beach Club OG
*Genetics:* Mauwie Wauwie x Kali Mist x Tropicana
*Type:* Sativa dominant 
*High:* Very strong, Head High, Uplifting
*Smell:* Very pungent, Strong aroma   
*Taste:* Very tasty
*Price:* $80 6 grams
*Overall Rating:* 9 out of 10

One of the best sativas I've ever smoked. Amazing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2008)

*Stuff looks great. :aok: Pack a bong up i'll hit it. :hubba:   *


----------

